# Blue card visa duration



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I got a 6 months contract job from German company and they told will support all documents for Blue card visa.

Is blue card visa will provide for 6 month duration only or more, what is minimum duration of blue card visa ?

After 6 months contract job over , i have to come back or i can stay there and search new job ?

Please help me , thanks a lot in advance


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

kumar33praveen said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got a 6 months contract job from German company and they told will support all documents for Blue card visa.
> 
> ...


Do you have a 6-month fixed-term contract or a 6-month probationary period?


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

ALKB said:


> Do you have a 6-month fixed-term contract or a 6-month probationary period?


I have 6-months fixed-term contract


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Under the current rules, a minimum contract length of 12 months is required for a Blue Card.


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

*Sunshine* said:


> Under the current rules, a minimum contract length of 12 months is required for a Blue Card.




Thanks a lot for the information.
Thant means : now i can apply work permit visa and travel to Germany but i can not apply Blue Card visa there so i have to return after 6 months and no chances to search for new job there.

is this right ? please let me know.
In advance thanks


----------

